# Welche Fliegenrute für Forellen?



## Hobbyangler89 (21. September 2011)

Ich möchte gerne mal mit der Fliegenrute auf Regenb.- und Bachforellen gehen.


 Welche Rute, Rolle und Schnur würdet ihr Empfehlen? Ich habe nämlich vom Fliegenfischen keine Ahnung.


 Und welche Vorfächer nehmt ihr?  


 Das Gewässer wo ich Fischen möchte: Die Ahr.


 Bitte bei Antworten genaue Modellangaben machen.


 Die einzelnen Teile, sollten sich jeweils im Preisbereich um die 60 € bewegen, gerne auch darunter.




 Vielen Dank im Voraus




 Schöne Grüße




 Hobbyangler89 |wavey:


----------



## AGV Furrer (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Forellen?*



Hobbyangler89 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal mit der Fliegenrute auf Regenb.- und Bachforellen gehen.


Sehr gute Entscheidung#6




> Welche Rute, Rolle und Schnur würdet ihr Empfehlen? Ich habe nämlich vom Fliegenfischen keine Ahnung.


Im Prinzip wäre die vernünftigste Empfehlung der Besuch eines Kurses - hinterher hast Du Ahnung.
Und ohne Kurs würde ich als "fast" Universalausrüstung eine Rute 9'0" #5 mit passender Schnur und Rolle empfehlen.




> Und welche Vorfächer nehmt ihr?
> 
> Das Gewässer wo ich Fischen möchte: Die Ahr.
> 
> Bitte bei Antworten genaue Modellangaben machen.


Also ohne die Ahr zu kennen, wie breit, wie tief usw. ist es unmöglich hier etwas genaueres zu sagen.
Aber zu den Vorfächern:
Für Trockenfliegen und Nassfliegen - schwimmendes Vorfach
Für Nymphen - Vorfach aus Fluorocarbon oder Trockenvorfach mit sehr langer Spitze.
Für tiefe Gumpen und andere schnelle, tiefe Strecken an denen man sehr schnell und sehr tief nach unten muß - beschwertes Nymphenvorfach.




> Die einzelnen Teile, sollten sich jeweils im Preisbereich um die 60 € bewegen, gerne auch darunter.


Bei Rolle und Schnur ist es kein Problem unter je 60.- EUR zu bleiben. Eine vernünftige Rute wirst Du zu dem Preis aber kaum finden. Spare lieber an der rolle, die ist nicht ganz so wichtig, und investiere mehr in die Rute.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Forellen?*

Mit ner Rute der Genannten Klasse solltest du an der Ahr eigentlich ganz gut gerüstet sein.

Leichter würde ich da nicht fischen, da es da auch einige Große Überraschungen geben kann und auch von der Länge her passts.

Das mit dem Kurs kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen.

Meld dich mal bei Lutz von http://www.theflypeople.com/news.php
Der führt Wurfkurse durch (teilweise auch an der Ahr).

War mit ihm auch mal an der Ahr los, Bericht gibts hier 
http://www.fishing-for-men.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=184&Itemid=1


----------



## angelnhermann (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Forellen?*

Den Vorschägen zur Teilnahme eines Fliegenfischerkurses möchte ich mich auch anschließen.Mein Vorschlag wäre www.fliegenfischerschulevulkaneifel.de. Willi Schmitt ist hier der Fachmann und ich weiß das er selbst an der Ahr fischt.Ich selbst habe bei ihm einen Kurs belegt und bin von seiner Art wie er es einem beibringt begeistert.Wohnt auch unweit vom Nürburgring,nämlich in 56828 Alflen.
Ja dann Petri Heil


----------

